# Trunk Divider



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey Fellas, 
In my haste to make improvements to my 66, i purchased a trunk interior kit from OPGI. that included a trunk divider and jute, my problem is that i have no idea where it goes. I am assuming i would have to remove the back seat, then install it with the jute facing the trunk (after gluing it on. AM i right? or am i off track? 

Thanks in advance, 

V/r Jason


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You're on the right track


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Lawddog,

As you state, the trunk divider fits between the rear seat body bracing and the rear seat frame. 

According to Ames Performance the jute padding faces the trunk.

TRUNK DIVIDER PANELS
This panel board was factory equipment between the rear seat and trunk in hardtops and sedans. This divider gives your trunk that final touch. Parts books indicate this divider was standard equipment on 1968 model cars. However, we’ve seen several original 1969-72 A-Body cars have hadthispanelaswell. K161A&K161Bwillnotworkon1971-72cars without removing a section of the center for the EES canister tube.
For correct installation, the jute will be visible from the trunk compartment and the board faces the rear seat. The jute will need to be glued to divider panel


----------

